# Do you see shark or cat?



## Pomo (Feb 14, 2020)

shark-head paint by Pomo, on Flickr


----------



## crf8 (Feb 14, 2020)

Cat


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2020)

Always cat


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2020)

Cat.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 14, 2020)

Goat


----------



## limr (Feb 14, 2020)

Bart Simpson.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 14, 2020)

A horse...........


----------



## Pomo (Feb 15, 2020)

Yeah, I found that somebody see a goat a horse on the top )


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 15, 2020)

Shark


----------



## Space Face (Feb 15, 2020)

Neither.  I simply see a messy wall.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

limr said:


> Bart Simpson.



X2.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 15, 2020)

I see beer foam.


----------



## Terrier (Feb 15, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Neither.  I simply see a messy wall.



Maybe I'm lacking imagination or artistic appreciation but I'm afraid I have to agree, I see nothing but a mess. In fact I cannot even figure out exactly what it is supposed to be a picture of.


----------



## BillM (Feb 15, 2020)

Zombie


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 15, 2020)

both, one at a time.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 25, 2020)

Viewing here at TPF, I couldn't see either but when I followed the link back to Flickr, I saw the cat first, then the shark.


----------



## waday (Feb 25, 2020)

Pomo said:


> shark-head paint by Pomo, on Flickr


Love this picture!

If you focus on the black instead of white, you can see a person looking down and an arm above the head. Maybe swimming to the left?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 25, 2020)

It is a dark angry person dropping a rock on their own head.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 25, 2020)

I see a sas blobsquatch.


----------



## Winona (Feb 26, 2020)

I’ve never had a creative mind and I see nothing but black and white smudges.


----------



## Terrier (Feb 26, 2020)

This is an exercise in pareidolia, a situation in which someone sees a pattern or image of something that does not exist. So you can see (or don't see) whatever your mind wants to see or you see something that has been suggested to you.

Interesting but I still cant see a cat or a shark.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2020)

Terrier said:


> This is an exercise in pareidolia, a situation in which someone sees a pattern or image of something that does not exist. So you can see (or don't see) whatever your mind wants to see or you see something that has been suggested to you.
> 
> Interesting but I still cant see a cat or a shark.



I am amazed that you can't see the cat


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2020)

waday said:


> Pomo said:
> 
> 
> > shark-head paint by Pomo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## waday (Feb 26, 2020)

Derrel said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Pomo said:
> ...


Hey, I didn’t say that!  but I do agree with it. Lol


----------



## Pomo (Feb 28, 2020)

Terrier said:


> This is an exercise in pareidolia, a situation in which someone sees a pattern or image of something that does not exist. So you can see (or don't see) whatever your mind wants to see or you see something that has been suggested to you.
> 
> Interesting but I still cant see a cat or a shark.


Just you your imagination


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Darth Maul


----------



## RVT1K (Feb 29, 2020)

A barfing cat...


----------

